# Films Starring German Shepherds



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I saw a movie last night one of the best I've ever seen. It is the film Meagan Leavey, based on a true story of a woman Marine and her war K9. It just came out on Netflix. And all of it is true, this really happened. I suggest that folks get this Netflix film and yes, you will need a box of Kleenex, although it is not a tragedy. So I wonder what other films starring GSDs have people seen that were great?


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

I loved that movie!

edit: The only other movie or show I've seen starring a GSD would be Komissar Rex, which is a TV show.

Though I read a Rin Tin Tin book. I also saw "All Dogs Go To Heaven" which stars a scrappy (cartoon) GSD as its protagonist.

If you liked Megan Leavy I would recommend HBO's recently released "War Dog: A Soldier's Best Friend" very emotional documentary.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

I Am Legend springs to mind, sad though.

This is a big list of most of them.

German Shepherds In Movies


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

That's a lot of movies. Which would you suggest?

A Dog's Best Friend
Ace of Hearts
All Dogs Go To Heaven 1 & 2
Alpha Dog
American Gangster
Avenging Fangs
Baited Trap
Beverley Hills Chihuahua 1 & 2
Blood Simple
Bolt
Breed of Courage
Call of the Klondike
Cats & Dogs
Chips the War Dog
Code of the Air
Counter Attack
Defiance
Doctor Dolittle
Downfall
Dreamcatcher
For the Love of Rusty
Garden State
Hannibal Rising
I Am Legend
Inspector Rex
It's Showtime
K-9
K-9000
K911
Kelly and Me
Legend of the Northwest
Love Leads the Way
Man in the Chair
My Dog Tulip
Paperhouse
Police Dog
Radio Flyer
Rain
Reservoir Dogs
Run JOE Run
Saw 5
Sergeant Mike
Shep Comes Home
Shoot’Em Up
Shooter
Signs
Slaughterhouse Five
Smoke
Take One False Step
Terminator 
The Big Stunt
The Billion Dollar Hobo
The Biscuit Eater
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
The Brain from the Planet Arous
The Bridal Path
The Call of the Wild
The Cell
The Courage of Kavik the Wolf Dog
The Day the Earth Stood Still
The Great Adventure
The Happening
The Hills Have Eyes
The Jane Austen Book Club
The Killers
The Littlest Hobo
The Parent Trap
The Phantom (15 Chapter Serial) starring Ace
The Police Dog Story
The Pursuers
The Saint
The Young and the Brave
Unsung Heroes (War Dogs)
Valkyrie
Village of the Damned
Warkill
We Think the World of You
White Dog
Winter's Bone
Won Ton Ton-The Dog Who Saved Hollywood
You Never Can Tell
Yukon Gold
Zebra in the Kitchen
.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

War Horse- that was a truly great film. No GSDs though.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Tennessee said:


> I Am Legend springs to mind, sad though.
> [/url]


I am Legend is such a sad movie.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

John Wayne's dog Big Jake was not a GSD, but a dyed Collie. 



I liked the way Jake caught his own food. Inga has come in and was not hungry. Later I found the remains of a rabbit she caught and ate.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I cannot watch I Am Legend, because of what happens to the GSD!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

K9 Rex in Megan Leavey gets blown up, but he does not die. He continues to save people, true story.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

A movie I really like is "The Brave One". Jodie Foster and Terrence Howard. The GSD has only a small part in the beginning and the end. It was a good movie.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought the Meagan Leavey film back in Sept. Haven't watched it yet. My plan was to watch it on Thanksgiving, but that would have been Gators 13th birthday (Oct. 9). My friend said why do you want to do that to yourself. Ended up being a crummy day and I wasn't in mood to watch a movie. I can barely sit in front of TV without falling asleep so never seems to be a good time. Don't watch tv in daytime. Usually goes on when I eat dinner after Lil's needs are taken care of.
Then I was going to watch on xmas day...nope way too tired (stress related)...Feeling better boxing day, still didn't watch...So my BIG new years eve plan is to watch this movie!!! Or maybe New years day. 


Does anybody know of a movie starring Harvey Keitel (I think), I have never seen it, nor know the name or when it was made, but would have been older film. I cannot remember the details, but involves a GSD and Harvey are alone in the wilderness (living? not lost) and then a female wolf comes into picture...the GSD and wolf bond.
In the end the GSD is missing and Harvey finds the wolf pawing at frozen lake and the dog is under the ice and gone. The wolf mourns but moves on.
This I think was a movie before he hit the big time


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Megan Leavey has a much happier ending than that.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

@GatorBytes, I couldnt remember the movie I posted either so just looked up movies starring Jodie Foster. I did the same with Harvey. Scroll down to the section filmography and something might jog your memories. I hope it does as it sounds like a movie I would want to see.

I use the library a lot to borrow/watch movies

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_Keitel#Career


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Megan Leavy was great. True story, she is a vet tech in NJ


----------

